# Stihl 020 AV ???



## Toneman (Apr 30, 2002)

My brother picked this up at a garage sale and gave it to me. Saw was in good shape, once I got past all the dirt from years of neglect. Piston does not have any scoring and it seems to run pretty good. 
Does anyone have any specs or comments on this saw?
I will post a pic, as soon as I get my digital camera back
Thanks


----------



## Methoss084 (Apr 30, 2002)

Toneman:
You picked up a great saw. Any older 020AV or AVP in good shape is worth at least $125.00. So if you paid less than that, your ahead of the game. They are great saws with awesome power to weight ratio. I run 50:1 in my 020AV and AVP. The only problems they had were wimpy air filters and some had cronic intake boot trouble.


----------



## jsirbasku (Apr 30, 2002)

I agree, great saws I have one and I love it. They tend to run hot sometimes though, a couple weeks back i was using mine to cut firewood, I had stopped to refuel because she started to bog down like she was getting empty, when i opened up the gas cap it was half full still and the gas inside was boiling!


----------



## WRW (Apr 30, 2002)

Gas used to boil in my old 041 till I quit using cheap gas. Boiling went away


----------



## John in MA (Apr 30, 2002)

The old Homelite XL-12s were supposed to be really bad at this. They'd sometimes vapor lock from all the boiling gas.


----------



## jsirbasku (Apr 30, 2002)

*cheap gas*

what do define as cheap gas? low octane?


----------



## WRW (May 1, 2002)

Low octane BP gasoline sold under a local dealer's name. Went to low octane Citgo & the problem stopped. The newer saws get mid-grade, so I just use the same fuel in all saws now. 
I wonder if a partially plugged vent would cause that problem also. As the pressure dropped in the tank, the gasoline would boil at a lower temperature.


----------



## Methoss084 (May 2, 2002)

WRW, The gas in your 041 would boil? The 041 has an outboard tank! I would check your cooling fins, that saw shouldn't get that hot. I've never had this gas boiling problem on any of my saws, is this a common thing? I used to run my 041 all day long with cheap gas, until the guys on this site advised otherwise.


----------



## WRW (May 3, 2002)

On days that the temperature was in the 80's the saw would start to run lean. Open the tank, and the fuel would be boiling. The fins were clean. Switching brands of fuel eliminated the problem.


----------



## dbabcock (May 3, 2002)

WRW brings up an interesting point about a partial vacuum being created causing the gas to boil at a much lower temperature than at normal atmospheric pressure. In addition to the vapor locking problem, the vacuum would cause the saw to run lean as well. Higher ambient temperatures would certainly exascerbate a potential boiling problem due to a partially blocked fuel tank vent. I can't imagine any saw being designed to allow gasoline to get so hot that it would boil at atmospheric pressure under any circumstances. I'd check out the fuel tank vent to see if it's plugged.


----------



## Dennis (May 3, 2002)

"Higher ambient temperatures would certainly exascerbate.. "

Glad to see your back Walt...


----------



## dbabcock (May 3, 2002)

ooops, I slipped...now where's that 3rd grade US thesaurus that I use to translate to adult Canadian.

Gotta get back to sharpening my race chains in 10 minutes with this here plastic speculum...


----------



## dbabcock (May 3, 2002)

*Translated Text for Den*

Ah, found it. You shouldn't have any problem with this, Obi:

"WRW brin's up an interestin' point about a partial vacuum bein' created causin' th' gas t'boil at a much lower temperature than at no'mal atmospheric pressure. In addishun t'th' vapo' lockin' problem, th' vacuum'd cuz th' sar t'run lean as fine. Higher ambient temperatures'd sartinly makin' wurce a poetential boilin' problem due t'a partially blocked fuel tank vent. ah cain't imagine enny sar bein' designed t'aller gasoline t'git so hot thet it'd boil at atmospheric pressure unner enny circumstances. I'd check out th' fuel tank vent t'see eff'n it's plugged, cuss it all t' tarnation." 

Love,
WG


----------



## stihltech (May 3, 2002)

*020*

The vent is in the cap. Turn saw over, if fuel comes out cap, vent is open. If not, take white center out of cap and clean screw inside.


----------



## Toneman (May 10, 2002)

Well I finally got this saw cleaned and tuned. After a very detailed cleaning, I only needed to replace the fuel filter, and pull chord.
This is a great saw!


----------



## Toneman (May 10, 2002)

Another view


----------



## Methoss084 (May 10, 2002)

Nice 020AVP Toneman. Enjoy your new toy.


----------

